# The month of Love Weigh-In (February)



## SpiceUmUp (Feb 5, 2006)

In this month of chocolates and romantic dinners, I expect many of us will be tempted to indulge a little.  GO FOR IT.  Valentines day comes but once a year.  I expect I will have a very nice romantic dinner with my life long love.  The rest of the month I will make certain to stay close to the eating plan I have followed for nearly a year.

Stepped on the scale this AM and found I am at 248.  This is the lowest I have been in nearly 14 year.

I peaked at 315 pounds about 6 years ago and I have been hovering between 280 and 305 until a year ago.

As many of you know, I started on what I expect to be my life long eating plan in April of last year.   I weighed 305 at the time.

Now 248.  That is 57 pound folks.

If I can do it, we all can.  SUPPORT IS THE KEY!!!


----------



## kyles (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm still stationery, but that's ok. I haven't done much exercise this week, except some swimming. My poor asthma hasn't been happy, so I have been kind to it. I am trying some gym work tomorrow and we shall see how we get on!

Well done Spice!!! That's a fab achievement, your good lady wife must be over the moon with your success!!!


----------



## TXguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Way to go, Spice! keep it going, and good work!


less than 140lbs


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm proud of both of you, Spice and kyles!!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

Last month was a bit tough, as I unexpectedly (lol, but than again who plans to get sick ) got a nasty flu that just would not shake for almost 3 weeks. During this time I stuck to my healthy eating guns as best I could though, a lot of soup and cold fruit which were easier on my sore throat. 

I'm not having a big problem with the adjustments I've made to my diet. At first (like for the 1st week or so) I craved sugar and chocolate like there is no tomorrow, which I think was largely just a matter of the ol ' brain wanting what it suddenly knew was going to be very limited. That sort of calmed down and I've since treated myself to small desserts, healthier options and the occasional small, tiny bit of chocolate (my mom gave me the idea of taking a bar and cutting it into 4 or 5 pieces, wrapping each and eating one at a time as a treat) once in a while. 

I've never been a big eater (love food, love to cook just don't have a huge appetite) so instead of having to cut a substantial quantitiy of food that I eat daily (DH and my mom actually both think that I need to eat more) I'm just trying to make as many healthy choices as I can by swapping a fattier (etc...) food with a less fatty (etc... ) one. 

I like that I've got more into soups again, I hadn't realized that I'd stop making them very often (likely because DH hates all types of soup, hmmmm) but now they're on my menu several times a week - primarily veggie based ones. 

I haven't lost very much weight, but I am down a couple pounds. Not enough to get into a smaller clothing size, but I have noticed that one vest of mine is fitting better again (very encouraging sign). Hopefully now that my flu is gone I can try to get out for more walks and up the exercise side of the weight loss equation 

(Thank-you everyone for your encouragement to my first post about my weight loss journey in the January thread. Your help and support means soooo much to me! )


----------



## kyles (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done Jessica, slow and steady is the way to go, so your lifestyle changes become permanent. The best quality chocolate is so satisfying, much more so than cheap candy bars, and if you eat it slowly, you won't need much of it. I still eat chocolate! I couldn't live with out it!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 13, 2006)

That's great, Piccolina!!
I had the same problem in December and haven't made time to get back to excersising!! I need to, really bad and I'm going to try and start it back up today.


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2006)

I started going back to Curves and I lost 5 pounds in the last 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 15, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I started going back to Curves and I lost 5 pounds in the last 2 or 3 weeks


  Way to go Middie! That is no small feat! I am super happy for you!!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 15, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> I started going back to Curves and I lost 5 pounds in the last 2 or 3 weeks


 
Great middie!! Way to go. Maybe I'll be able to say the same soon


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been losing pretty slowly the last month or two; the weather has been crappy and I've been working with a new Executive Chef.  He's a great guy, but at this stage I'm still doing everything.  That means even more hours.

But I fully expect things to settle down within a couple weeks.  And in a couple months it should be nice enough to get out for my nightly walk.  That really kicks me into overdrive- I just feel a lot better and it keeps me in 'work out mode.'


----------



## kyles (Feb 17, 2006)

Well done Middie.

I miss my evening walks too. Now I have joined a gym where the pool is open all the time, so I plan to have evening swims until the light improves. We live in a country town, so the walks here are fabulous!!!!


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Feb 23, 2006)

DOWN TO A 40 Inch WAIST

YAHOOOOOOOO


I started as a 46.

YAHOOOOOOOOO


----------

